# Scrapers



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

There is a variety of what can be construed as a "scraper". Other than the flat metal designs sold as "scrapers", other tooling can be used that you may already have.

In addition to the commonly known variety, I use jointer and planer knives as scrapers. The 1/8" bar stock will seat nicely in a saw kerf of wood that you can make as a handle.

Chisels properly sharpened can be used bevel up and the effective working angle will be evident when you feel it getting a bite.

Scrapers are also available in what are called shavehooks , which because of their working angle are very effective and comfortable.

Other types that are easy to use are handled scrapers which allow control. There are holders like this one that make for a more comfortable grip on a plain scraper.

Once you get into using a scraper, you'll wonder how you ever did without them.


----------



## JMendez035 (May 14, 2008)

cabinetman said:


> Once you get into using a scraper, you'll wonder how you ever did without them.


AGREED! i used one for the first time in college and was like if i had on of these in high school my projects would have been finished alot faster.:yes:


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Yep, I use mostly card scrapers, sure beats a pile of expensive sandpaper. I also have/make goose necks for furniture refinish, that is the berries. I keep a little block plane and a card scraper in the sawmill shed too. If I mill something I want to have a closer look at I just give it a quick swipe with the plane and scraper and it removes the saw marks. I do that on much rough sawn so myself or a customer can see what it will look like "sanded out".


----------

